# Struggling with new rescue puppy



## Lucy Harris (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello everyone - I’m desperately hoping you can help me. We adopted a 1 year old rescue lurcher on Monday and we’ve had him for 3 days now. It’s our first dog together but I had rescue dogs my whole childhood and teenage years. We did lots and lots of research before adopting and tons of pre-rescue reading so we were well prepared and we’ve discussed getting a dog for years!

He is utterly perfect in every way. He’s had 1 accident despite never having lived in a home before. He loves us with every inch of his little heart and is the most beautiful, kind and gentle soul you’ve ever met. He has even learned to sleep independently away from us within this short amount of time. If we were able to pick our ultimate dream dog - it would be him.

So can someone please tell me why we feel like we made the wrong decision? We love him SO SO SO much it physically hurts my heart. But we spend every minute of the day worrying about where he is or if he’s done a wee. We aren’t sleeping because we’re worried about him downstairs. We spend the whole time stressed that our house feels uncomfortable and stressful. Me and my boyfriend are so sad because this dog deserves all the love in the world and we so badly are trying to give it to him..... but the balance in the house suddenly feels off? It’s such a huge change for him and us. Did we make the wrong decision? Why do we feel like this? will it get better or worse with time?

Please help, my heart is breaking and I can’t stop crying. I feel like we’re not good enough for him even though I desperately want to. But we can’t help but notice how different we feel since having him  we know this is completely selfish as he has done NOTHING wrong!! We just want what’s best for him. We love him so much, I just want to feel normal again


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

I felt exactly the same when we adopted our greyhound from the Greyhound Trust. 

That was seven months ago, and we wouldn't be without her for the world.

You've got the "puppy blues" - many people feel exactly the same when they take a new dog into their lives (and not just puppies). I promise you it will pass - and this forum is a wonderful place to share your worries, or to ask questions, or to boast when he's dome something clever. There's only one condition - pictures, please!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It’s a big change for all of you so just give it time and you’ll all settle 

If him sleeping away from you is an issue for you, put his bed in your room. 

My rescue lurcher slept in his bed next to mine from night one and is still there 9 years later - no drama 

Don’t be in a hurry to let him off - keep him on a harness and long line or flexi until you’ve got a good recall and strong bond .... they can have strong prey/chase drive and a habit of buggering off!


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

I think you’re taking the whole rehoming thing very seriously which is the right thing, of course. In rescuing the dog, you’ve already improved his life markedly. Remember that. It will take him time to settle in, although it does sound like he’s doing really well - and that is down to you two. Beyond that dogs are pretty robust and all he needs is to feel safe, to be fed and to get some exercise (mental and physical) - really, that’s it; anything else is gravy (often, literally!) You’re doing all that. If we could interview your dog he might say he’s slightly unsure of what’s going on right now, but in time he WILL settle in completely. 
I think you are perhaps worrying that you’re dog is unhappy in some way. Dog ‘happiness’ is an odd thing in my mind and I’m not really sure they have happiness in the same way we do - their aims and wants are much shorter term; they don’t worry about what happens next in the way humans tend to. As I say, as long as he feels safe, fed, gets the chance to get some exercise, he’ll be ‘happy’.
Remind yourselves that you’ve done a very good thing and that you’ve undoubtedly provided your dog a better life. If you can remember that, I think it will go a long way to helping your peace of mind. You are taking your dog’s welfare seriously - that’s obvious - and that’s absolutely wonderful. Just try to give yourselves a break - and also do understand that if he is unhappy I’m sure he will make it clear to you. 
You do realise, of course, that we demand a photo of your dog?


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Ahh,well done for choosing to rescue a dog.Having a dog is a huge responsibility and one that needs to be taken seriously, which you are obviously doing.It is life changing,as you are finding out and also hugely rewarding.It takes time for any major life changing event to settle down and 'normalise' ,hence we hear people question if they should have moved to a better job,better house etc.Try to give yourselves and your new dog time to get used to your new life together, it's strange for all of you at the moment.Carry on meeting his needs but don't beat yourselves up about how quickly you reach the point where he simply becomes part of your family.It probably wouldn't benefit him to feel 'smothered' by you at the moment, I imagine that,as far as he is concerned, he's landed in the lap of luxury.My dog is a Romanian rescue who fended for himself on the harsh streets of Romania until he was 7/8 years old,at which time he came to us.It was a huge transition for him to make,not without its challenges but my goodness he has grown to be the most amazing little dog.Go easy on yourselves, and at the risk of sounding all soppy and sentimental,let your love grow.
Pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## Lucy Harris (Mar 3, 2021)

I can't thank you all enough for your amazing kind words! We've woken up feeling SO much better about the future. Of course here's some puppy pics thank you thank you thank you!! We had a really successful night so we're feeling very optimistic! I will definitely be coming on here for more advice! You're all wonderful.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Oh,wow,thanks for the pictures.What a beautiful dog, absolutely gorgeous.He has such a gentle face but looks like he'll be lots of fun aswell.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

He looks great - really made me chuckle. There may be ups and downs over the next few months, but just take it in your stride. I’m sure he’s very a happy dog.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He looks lovely; very kind expression.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

What a lovely face - and he looks as if he's settled in already,


----------

